# Anyone else with a 1986 Specialized Rockhopper?



## WVJon75 (Jul 23, 2006)

I have ridden mine untill last year with several down years in between. I'm thinking about converting it to a singlespeed. Has anyone here converted their old bike to a singlespeed? Was it a good move?


----------



## 82Sidewinder (Jun 28, 2006)

WVJon75 said:


> I have ridden mine untill last year with several down years in between. I'm thinking about converting it to a singlespeed. Has anyone here converted their old bike to a singlespeed? Was it a good move?


I have an '86 Rockhopper that I bought as a framset and built up with mostly correct components. (Saturae X-28 rims, Specialized hubs, Specialized bars, SR Slingshot stem, Sugino AT crankset, and Suntour Mountech derailleurs)

The Rockhopper should be a fine candidate for a single speed project. The only issue that I found when building mine was tire clearance. Some 26 x 1.95" tires are too wide for the rear and rub on the chainstays.

Craig


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

Not any longer but I had a red one in 1985 - That was a darn good bike! I upgraded some parts and then sold it in 1986 to fund my first Fat Chance, but I would still ride one of those original Rockhoppers if I found one. The Specialized Wheels and Cranks were top notch components for what was considered an "entry level" bike back then.

Michael-NYC


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

WVJon75 said:


> I have ridden mine untill last year with several down years in between. I'm thinking about converting it to a singlespeed. Has anyone here converted their old bike to a singlespeed? Was it a good move?


Yeah, it'd make for a pretty kick back SS'er. Should work well though.


----------



## LeiniesRed (May 24, 2006)

*Just got one*

Last night I bought ScottyMTBs 1986 Rockhopper.
This unit is very very stock. If it came with skinny pannaracers, then even the tires are original. (and the dryrot cracks are there to prove it.)

I rode it about 21 miles today and enjoyed almost every minute. Sitting bolt upright in the headwinds was a lot more work than my 2003 Rockhopper FSR! I took it on some single track and it was interesting. The slack angles and long wheelbase make it reluctant to turn. On small jumps there was a magnetic quality to the bike. It just isnt a good flier at all. In fact, I think it is the worst jumping bike I have ever ridden. No big deal, that is just how it feels to me. (yes, it does have a rack on the back too, but still...)

Anyway, this is my new commuter bike. It should see 20+ miles/day. It isn't too nice to ride and besides, it was MADE to be RIDDEN. So far, I think it will work out great. Newer tires are going to be a requirement though. Oh, and the camo paint job hiding the original red paint just isn't going to work for me. I'm removing the camo and I like the red more. I hope this old bike enjoys the rides as much as I do.

I know....pics! I'll try to have some tomorrow.

UPDATE: rode 'er to work today 20 miles so far. The tires are dying quickly. Tomorrow might be their last ride. The cracks are getting bigger each ride!
Here are some images:


----------

